# Mini Errors!



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I've had my roamio basic since April and my mini a week or so after. Everything is cat6/cat5e. Nothing wireless. No moca. Static ip's assigned to roamio and mini.

Earlier today I had an error that my network was too slow while trying to watch a recording on the mini. Tried live TV and had several freezes and and error there. Power cycled mini, roamio and switch and everything was fine for a couple of hours. Now the mini is saying it can't find the roamio???

Nothing has changed in my network setup. No reason for it to not see it. Resetting mini doesn't help now. I can reset the roamio later after kids are finished watching tv but it's been fine. No errors.

Any other tips or tricks to try???

Edit- I can force a connection to the service via the mini with no issues.

Edit 2 - went to network diagnostics (never looked there before). 
Test internet connection 
Port configuration test Failed
DNS resolution test Succeeded

No idea about the port configuration. It does say I need to open 8081 on my router. Could this be the issue?? I've never had to before??


----------



## cheese toast (Jan 29, 2006)

You're not the only one. It just started doing this a couple of days ago for me too. It will also kick me outofon demand. I think it's from an update. I'm on 20.4.5c currently.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

That's not good to hear. 

I reset everything again last night and made it another ~2 hours with no issues but then it was time for bed. 

Guess we'll see how things go over the holidays.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

YEsterday Was fine. Most of the day today was fine. Got the error tonight that the roamio wasn't on the network or something.

Just checked the mini and I'm on 20.4.5c-01-6-a92

This is highly annoying.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

And again!!!!!!

I'm about ready to take a look at sd and go back to Comcast.

Mini says it can't find roamio. Error v87 and c431 or something. Can't remember exactly.


Now, we did lose Internet last night so I had to power cycle the router this morning. And I didn't power cycle the roamio or mini. Is it normal to have to power cycle all if them???

Anything else to try??


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like you are having some pretty serious network issues. You might want to set a static IP address to both your TiVo's and Mini's - that should stabilize the connection for you.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/407


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Roamio and mini have had static ips for several months now.

Weird thing is I can access the minis "congratulations" page from my iPad/pc even when the issue occurs??? So, it's like the mini is in the network but can't find the roamio, which is also on the network. 


After I posted , I power cycled the router, forced a connection on the roamio, and then power cycled the mini. So far so good. But it's unbelievably frustrating. 

Would it help to power cycle the router and the mini automatically every few days! Maybe one of those plug in timers???


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

How often do you experience network outages? You shouldn't need to do any of that, the TiVo's should be able to maintain their connection just fine.

One last question - since you have both the Mini's and Roamio set with static IP's... Are you sure you do not have contention from another device on your network? Something else accessing your TiVo's IP address and overriding the connection?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

bradleys said:


> How often do you experience network outages? You shouldn't need to do any of that, the TiVo's should be able to maintain their connection just fine.
> 
> One last question - since you have both the Mini's and Roamio set with static IP's... Are you sure you do not have contention from another device on your network? Something else accessing your TiVo's IP address and overriding the connection?


Comcast is pretty reliable locally so maybe once every other month or so. But it could be less.

I have most of my house wired w/cat6 so I try to keep those devices assigned 192.168.123.2 - 192.168.123.29. Not that I have that many of them but I wanted some extra ip's just in case.
Then the wireless hands out ip's over the 192.168.123.30 range. 
So, to answer your second question, I don't think I have anything that interferes with anything else but I could be overlooking something obvious.

The issue is the tivo mini/roamio problems just started a week or two ago. They've been fine for months and months. And I haven't added any new hardware or changed any router settings, etc.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Have you considered the router? Is this a Comcast router, or one owned by you? Happen to have another router laying around you could use for a day or so?

Based on your past posts, the issue always seems to resolve when a power cycle of the router is included. Another thought would be to power cycle only the Tivos next time you have an issue and see if it resolves temporarily, or if the problems still remain without power cycling the router.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Router is mine. It's a Linksys Wrt54g2 w/latest fw although it's old at this point. I've had the mini and roamio both connected to the wrt as well as a switch and had the issues. Although the switch was connected to the wrt so maybe it is the culprit. If so, the TiVo hardware is pretty finicky because I've had no other issues on my network with any other devices. 

I'll ponder over replacing the wrt but I don't know what I'd get.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

We've had very good success with this one:

http://www.amazon.com/RT-N66U-Dual-...F8&qid=1419943870&sr=8-1&keywords=router+asus


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

2004raptor said:


> Router is mine. It's a Linksys Wrt54g2 w/latest fw although it's old at this point. I'll ponder over replacing the wrt but I don't know what I'd get.


I remember having same issues more than a year ago. Upgraded to a Netgear, however ASUS should work too. 
Nowadays those routers last only for a couple of years and that's it. Besides yours is old and you will benefit from the wireless upgrade.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I ended up ordering a tp link. 

It was cheaper than Asus and it should address my issues if they were caused by the linksys.
I also didn't use wireless from the linksys. I have a dual band netgear that I use as an access point. I could have tried the netgear but hate having to reconfigure it.


----------



## RAID_10 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am having the "network too slow" error as well. I have a Roamio Pro and a Tivo Mini. Was working fine on moCa before the software upgrade a couple of months ago. Now the Mini is unwatchable with all the freezing and errors. Changed over to GIGe and still had errors. Worked fine before upgrade. Support chat was no help


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Been fine since I posted last in this thread. Had v87 tonight. Wife actually asked if we could just go back to the Comcast DVR. 

My one year is up n April or May so I'll be considering.

I'll try power cycling everything tomorrow. Isn't there a preferred order?

Freaking ridiculous.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Resetting everything seemed to work...for a half hour or so.

I unplugged my modem, router, roamio, and mini. Plugged back in modem and let it sync, then router. Plugged in Roamio and did a forced connection. Did another forced connection. Then plugged in the mini and forced the connection. It connected fine. Watched about 30 minutes of TV with the mini. 

Tonight my wife wanted to watch a recorded show. I got in the room first and put it on live TV. Played fine. Once she tried to start her show it kept pausing almost like an online video might buffer but way worse. Even exiting out to live TV stopped working at this point. Never saw an error code because we just turned it off.

Completely frustrated now.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

What kind of switch are you using? If it's a green switch try replacing it with one that isn't green.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

poppagene said:


> What kind of switch are you using? If it's a green switch try replacing it with one that isn't green.


I'll check when I get home but I don't think it is a green switch. It's been working fine for ~2 months or so and now decides to give me issues. 

Edit - The other weird thing is when I went back to force a connection on both the roamio and the mini, the last attempts were successful. Add that to the fact I never actually got an error last night (but did the night before) and it just leaves me more confused.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Cables go bad, connectors as well. Could be the mini gone bad as well, it happens.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

poppagene said:


> What kind of switch are you using? If it's a green switch try replacing it with one that isn't green.


Just checked. The roamio no mini both feed straight into my tp link router.

I went ahead and called TiVo support which was a joke. The woman immediately said my cat6 cable in my wall was the issue.  She was 100% certain it was a network issue on my equipment somewhere. She said a 60 ft Ethernet cable is too long.  and a lot of other nonsense.

Then she asked why I didn't use moca in a very condescending voice.

I reset everything again no it's fine but I don't have high hopes for longevity. Oh, and I guess my cable miraculously works now but will go out later. 
I'm getting closer and closer to just calling Comcast and seeing how their "whole house" DVR equipment works.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2004raptor said:


> Just checked. The roamio no mini both feed straight into my tp link router.
> 
> I went ahead and called TiVo support which was a joke. The woman immediately said my cat6 cable in my wall was the issue.  She was 100% certain it was a network issue on my equipment somewhere. She said a 60 ft Ethernet cable is too long.  and a lot of other nonsense.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try not to say this in a condescending voice, but if you keep having problems then you might want to give MoCA a try. That's how Comcast's whole home equipment works.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm going to try not to say this in a condescending voice, but if you keep having problems then you might want to give MoCA a try. That's how Comcast's whole home equipment works.


Well, thanks. I understand your point. But I don't know if I'm willing to shell out however much $$ on whatever moca equipment I'll need just to see if that will work.

I'd rather comcsat do it and if it doesn't work as expected then I won't pay a dime.

But, either way, I do appreciate your feedback. It was just the whole tone of her from literally 60 seconds into the conversation. I rattled off everyhting I've tried and how everything is set up. her first question was whether or not it was run through a switch. It has been for months but I removed it and tested before calling just to see if that would help. But it was almost like she didn't want to be bothered. Then she brought up the *fact* that my cat 6 cable is over 60 ft which was the problem. Then she said it must be bad. Last straw was the moca.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

2004raptor said:


> Then she brought up the *fact* that my cat 6 cable is over 60 ft which was the problem. Then she said it must be bad. Last straw was the moca.


Cat 5 is all that is needed for 100Mb/s anything rated higher is fine but unnecessary as there is NO gain. 100Base-t allows a maximum run length of 100 meters (~325 feet) so 60 feet is well within spec. so TiVO support has no idea what they are saying (no surprise)

I would however try replacing the ethernet cable on your Mini and/or Roamio, connectors fail, cables get kinked, and the bend radius can be exceeded. (hanging a cable directly out of a switch can cause it to kink).

Other option as previous mentioned is enable MoCA, simply turn your Roamio into a MoCA/Ethernet Bridge (on the Plus/Pro and Premier 4) disconnect the ethernet on your Mini and connect your TV coax to it (You may have to restart your Mini so it recognizes the MoCA)

-TL


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I swapped out several older switches with new tp link switches early April. Everything ran great for over a month. Now it's back to v87 errors in the last week or so. Several per day. 
Most of the time I can almost immediately go to TiVo central and then to whatever show or live TV and all is fine for a while. 

I did power cycle my main router, all the tp link switches, the mini and roamio the other day. Forced connections and all was fine...for a day or so.

Isn't there a preferred order to powercycle everything? Maybe that's the issue.

Also, didn't we just get an update? I seem to recall signing up for some update or something recently. 
GRRRRRRRRRR.


----------

